# 2011 Hobie Pro Angler FS...$2200



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

*2011 Hobie Pro Angler FS...$2100*

*Price Drop!!!

I never wanted to do it, but this college student has tuition to pay. I got this kayak new in March of this year. It is the new model with the upgraded rudder system. Comes with the Turbo fins and is *still under warranty* for both the Mirage drive and the hull! 

This boat is perfect for the colder weather(keeps you dry!) and can handle any water with ease. I fell in love with this boat and hate to lose it. Any Hobie owner can testify to the Mirage Drive virtues and Hobie's customer service.

I am asking $2,100 or make me an offer!

Pictures have been taken and posted 4 posts down...

Thanks
-Josh

Edit: found a few pictures on my computer, will post some more tomorrow...










PA hauling over 300 lbs of American family...









I'm 6'2", 200lbs...









Catches fish!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Where u located I would like too look at it
Thanks
Oscar


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you have to sell it.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

*Pictures!!!*


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Any scratches, dents,extra?

Chase


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Or you wanna fully rigged outback and some cash?

Chase


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Some normal scratches on the bottom, but nothing major. No dents. Might be selling livewell for 50, so 2150 without the livewell...


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

pm sent...


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I looked at this kayak looks pretty nice and taken care of going to try to convince the wife to let me get it but for now its still available ..


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

ox if you get it trade me the boat.. lol you have tomany toys...lol


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Ended up getting a new one. Hope the sale goes well for you though.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Brandon. Heard you got a great deal. You'll love it!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah it actually was only a little bit more and the wife kept bugging me to just get a new one so I guess I just "had" to listen. It was a brand new one but it was discounted since it was a 2011. The didn't have many more of them since they were trying to clear space out for all the 2012driving full priced ones they had in stock.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, the livewell is gone. Lowered price to 2100$ make me an offer!


----------

